# Dornie, near Skye and Kyle of Lochalsh - Campsite details?



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I stayed here about a year ago, in a tent, and had a blast. Its a small site, on the shore of a loch, and not very far at all from Eileen Donan Castle. It is listed on the MAP here as IND, however, no contact details were left.

Anyone have any info?

Gary.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya Gary, are you sure it's still there? We were up there in June & I must admit I can't remember seeing a site there.
We stayed on the CC site at Morvich which is only about 7 or 8 miles from the castle & a great site.

Having said that I've just checked the OS map & a campsite is shown there, looks like it may be in the grounds or right next to a hotel, just past Eilean Donan castle.

You could always give the tourist info a call at the castle - they may well know, their tel no is 01599 555202.

Other than that can't help you sorry


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Hiya Gary, are you sure it's still there? We were up there in June & I must admit I can't remember seeing a site there.
> We stayed on the CC site at Morvich which is only about 7 or 8 miles from the castle & a great site.
> 
> Having said that I've just checked the OS map & a campsite is shown there, looks like it may be in the grounds or right next to a hotel, just past Eilean Donan castle.
> ...


I hope so, it was a terrific location - right on the shore with the castle a stones throw away.

Gary.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I think that you mean Ardelve campsite. It overlooks Loch Alsh. Hard standing. You do need some pound coins for the hook up meter. OS Landranger map 33, grid ref 878266. Phone 01599 555231.
Super location, we stayed there last year following an article by Andy Stothert in MMM mag.


----------



## 124249 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hiyea Guys I`ve just join and I think I know what site ur going on about but I could be wrong..

Basic data:
Campsite Caravan Site Ardelve
Ardelve, Dornie
IV40 8DY
Kyle of Lochalsh
Telephone: 01599-555231

http://www.nedcampholiday.info/level4.php?nr=EC4044&land=J&regio=13&taal=e&verbinding=internet


----------



## 124249 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any photos of this site Has I`m heading that way at the end of june so I`m not sure if its sign posted????


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have wild camped a few times in the castle car park. Last time was 3 years ago, no problems. I parked as far from the castle as possible but only because that's where the best fishing is. Other vans were parked as well and nobody bothered us. Only a short walk through the underpass to Dornie for good food and a drink.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Listed in MHF database*

*Derek* Height barriers were being put in the car park when we were there this April. See blog for mention of this and picture from Ardelve camp site >Coast part 5b<

*Gary* I stayed at the basic site (Reraig) at Ardelve near Dornie and confirm its the one in MHF campsite database I have just edited the entry to include the phone number which has been correctly identified in earlier posts and to move its position a few hundred yards. >there<

There is a really nice looking site in Balmacara a few miles nearer to Kyle of Lochalsh but I haven't stayed there as it was closed in April.

* Janette *when approaching from the east on the A87 you pass the castle and then cross a long bridge/causeway. As the road straightens from a right hand curve after the bridge you pass a hotel and a small turning on the right then the turning for the campsite is on the left and is signposted. Coming the other way it is signposted with a proper caravan sign about a km earlier than the turnoff mentioned above at the end of a straightish section of the A87.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Listed in MHF database*



sallytrafic said:


> *Derek* Height barriers were being put in the car park when we were there this April. See blog for mention of this and picture from Ardelve camp site >Coast part 5b<
> 
> [
> 
> ...


 Oh [email protected]@er! Another one off the list.
Re Balmacara, if that's the one beside the hotel it's the very first site I ever used. The pub was the one used in the Hamish Macbeth series, interior only, the exterior was actually a house in Plockton. Last time I tried to get on, about 4 years ago it was full for motorhomes. Very popular place with resident Pine Martens.


----------

